# Competition average calculator and formatter.



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

I got my friend to write this program in python that calculates and formats your avgs for the forum. I was bored and used both my normal formatting as well as arnaud's color coded one. I'm not going to compiling this program so I'll just attach the source. This means you will have to install the python language to run the program. You input you're times one at a time and press enter after each time. The program will run indefinitely, so you can put in as many avgs as you want. This is really rough and he did it without much effort, so there's probably bugs. Just post them here, and if I'll look into fixing them.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 10, 2007)

pretty cool program, haha.


----------

